# Clockwork Mod



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

I dont know if this was mentioned before

is there a way to boot into CWM without have to keep using the command prompt on my computer. everytime i try to boot i get a Boot failed message. Running Alpha 2 and moboot is installed...am i doing something wrong? any help would be appreicated


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2011)

Not sure what you mean...

With Moboot installed...
Within CM: Hold Power button->Reboot->Reboot Recovery
From an off state: Turn on->in Moboot menu, Select Boot ClockworkMod

When/where is the boot failed message?


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

No matterwhere I open CWM from this is what I get


----------



## archdemon (Oct 14, 2011)

I had to doctor my tp because of that error. It deals with not having enough space for cwm.


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

archdemon said:


> I had to doctor my tp because of that error. It deals with not having enough space for cwm.


i never had to use doctor...so i honestly wouldnt know what to do....steps on what i should do?


----------



## archdemon (Oct 14, 2011)

Download website doctor and boot the tp into recovery where you see the big usb symbol and website doctor finishes


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

that simple?

am i going to have to reinstall CM7 or is that safe?


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2011)

Have either of you tried using ACMEInstaller to reinstall CWR?


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

AbsoluteZero said:


> Have either of you tried using ACMEInstaller to reinstall CWR?


yep...just tried that still get the same error


----------



## archdemon (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't get the error after I doctored my touchpad that's why I suggested it


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

Still no luck...tried doctoring and reinstalling cm7n. nothing... what should I do... any help would be appreciated

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Can you boot into webOS and uninstall any overclock kernels you have installed?

Then try flashing CWM again from Acme.

Your other option would be to try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1304487


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

You're going to hate this... but if you can boot into webos is go to settings>system info>wipe device. Do a complete wipe. That's the only way to start as factory fresh.

It takes 45 mins.

You can confirm by first mounting webos via USB and taking a look before wipe and then after.
You will see all the game data's and folders will be gone.

Also I recommend re-downloading all cm7 files. Its possible one of your downloads may have got corrupted during the process.


----------



## xjustelevenx (Oct 30, 2011)

Pretty sure this deals with having a custom kernel on WebOS - which doesn't leave enough room for CWM - So... Doctor :3


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

xjustelevenx said:


> Pretty sure this deals with having a custom kernel on WebOS - which doesn't leave enough room for CWM - So... Doctor :3


is there a certain version of doctor that I should be looking for or using... also when I go to try and make a backup I am being asked to install cwm...but there is no option for the touchpad...could that have anything to do with the problem

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Pretty sure this deals with having a custom kernel on WebOS - which doesn't leave enough room for CWM - So... Doctor :3


ok so im just starting from scratch....wiped the TP clean (oh boy that just sounds wrong)...and trying to reinstall CM7 with CWM and moboot again...third times a charm


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

sheller106 said:


> ok so im just starting from scratch....wiped the TP clean (oh boy that just sounds wrong)...and trying to reinstall CM7 with CWM and moboot again...third times a charm


So problem is solved...Reset TP to factory default, uninstalled CM7 (not sure if it was necessary but did it anyway), updated webOS to 3.0.4 then reinstalled CM7 and in back in business

Thanks for all the help!

Edit: Noob question....how do i add [FIXED] to the thread title?


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

click on edit ur post and change the topic .. i think .. disregard this if im wrong


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there a way to do this without losing all my apps (both in webos & android) ??


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

The only thing I lost in webos was the overclock kernels...i would try leaving cm7 turn re flash cwm


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

hmmm....problem is happening again... see the picture that i loaded earlier



sheller106 said:


> No matterwhere I open CWM from this is what I get
> 
> View attachment 9987


im completely stumped with this









went to install the SOD fix and new Market...CWM just doesnt like me


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

sheller106 said:


> No matterwhere I open CWM from this is what I get
> 
> View attachment 9987


The "Checking uImage... Invalid Data CRC" message is moboot telling you that that uImage
is corrupt. The most common reason for this seems to be not having enough disk space on
/boot when it was installed. This seems to be caused by a file called 'update-uimage' This
is a file used by webOS when upgrading. It's not clear why the file (sometimes) remains
after upgrading webOS, however, it is generated on-demand and shoud be safe to remove.

So, running the following from webOS (boot webOS, connect USB cable, run novaterm):


```
<br />
mount -o remount,rw /boot<br />
rm -f /boot/update-uimage<br />
rm -f /boot/uImage.ClockworkMod<br />
sync<br />
```
and then re-running ACMEInstaller (after placing the CWM update zip in cminstall)
should usually correct this problem.

Also, the current version of moboot does the CRC check before doing the size check.
The next version of moboot will do the size check first so the error message should
be (a little) better.

UPDATE:
Instead of running these commands in webOS, you can now apply an "update"
from recovery to remove the update-uimage file:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/25879dwylcarc4i/update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-clean_boot-signed.zip


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

[quote ]

```
mount -o remount,rw /boot rm -f /boot/update-uimage rm -f /boot/uImage.ClockworkMod sync
```
 and then re-running ACMEInstaller (after placing the CWM update zip in cminstall) should usually correct this problem. Also, the current version of moboot does the CRC check before doing the size check. The next version of moboot will do the size check first so the error message should be (a little) better. [/quote]

where do i run these codes....in a command prompt on my computer...or somewhere in webOS


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

sheller106 said:


> where do i run these codes....in a command prompt on my computer...or somewhere in webOS


Easiest is from Quick installer, there is a terminal option in the Quick install menu. Boot webOS, Put the TP in developer mode, connect to PC, open Quick install, open terminal, run commands.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

sheller106 said:


> where do i run these codes....in a command prompt on my computer...or somewhere in webOS


I have edited the post -- boot webOS, connect USB cable, run novaterm, then enter commands.


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

so im now going to flash alpha 3 and still getting the same message, but i noticed that when i check CWM its asking me to confirm my phone model







.... HP touchpad isnt on there...any suggestions?


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

sheller106 said:


> so im now going to flash alpha 3 and still getting the same message, but i noticed that when i check CWM its asking me to confirm my phone model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you do as suggested in post #22 above? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8284-clockwork-mod/page__view__findpost__p__216339
If you run those commands, (prior to re-installing with ACMEInstaller) you should no longer see ClockworkMod show up
in boot menu. Is this the case?

Also, the "confirm phone model" sounds like you are running "ROM Manager" ... DON'T, it's not supported on the Touchpad yet.


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

still no luck....the rom manager was automatically installed with CM7...unless im doing something wrong?


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

sheller106 said:


> still no luck....the rom manager was automatically installed with CM7...unless im doing something wrong?


Yes, ROM Manager is installed automatically with CM7. NO, it does not work on Touchpad. DO NOT RUN IT!

*sigh* still no luck... ???? What did you do? Please answer the questions I asked in post #27.


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

im still seeing clockwork mod in moboot (version is 0.3.4) i have uninstalled and reinstalled android, but nothing is helping


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

sheller106 said:


> im still seeing clockwork mod in moboot (version is 0.3.4) i have uninstalled and reinstalled android, but nothing is helping


OK, I'll ask one LAST TIME: did you run the list of commands I suggested in post #22?

Also, how did you uninstall/reinstall android? Did you use ACMEUninstaller?


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> OK, I'll ask one LAST TIME: did you run the list of commands I suggested in post #22?
> 
> Also, how did you uninstall/reinstall android? Did you use ACMEUninstaller?


the commands in post #22...im still not clear on where to run them. am i running them in the command prompt that i used for ACMEinstaller?

Uninstalled/reinstalled with ACME


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

I had the same problem... CM running but now CWM.
Had to doctor and reinstall CM.


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

ok...trying to doctor it one more time...lets see what happens


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

so far so good....doctored the TP and now im getting CWM to run....we shall see how this works


----------



## biscuits_n_gravy (Nov 28, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> The "Checking uImage... Invalid Data CRC" message is moboot telling you that that uImage is corrupt. The most common reason for this seems to be not having enough disk space on /boot when it was installed. This seems to be caused by a file called 'update-uimage' This is a file used by webOS when upgrading. It's not clear why the file (sometimes) remains after upgrading webOS, however, it is generated on-demand and shoud be safe to remove. So, running the following from webOS (boot webOS, connect USB cable, run novaterm):
> 
> ```
> mount -o remount,rw /boot rm -f /boot/update-uimage rm -f /boot/uImage.ClockworkMod sync
> ...


I know this is an old thread, but thanks!

I was having the same issue. Worked like a charm!


----------



## xadidas4lifex (Nov 8, 2011)

hey how do you uninstall cwm?
i installed twrp 2.0, so i do not need cwm...


----------



## gamma7 (Jan 19, 2012)

Looking for some help......

Been flashing devices for years (including Touchpad)... but have been banging my head for days on this one. 

The problem is that CWM will not launch.. by any means. I have tried many combinations of acmeinstall / acmeuninstall, full erase, webos doctor, and injecting CWM from novacom. Nothing works... and I am going crazy. The cyangenmod launch screen appears and after about 10 seconds the tablet reboots... everytime. CM7 and CM9 both load fine.

Asking for help for my sanity !

Thanks


----------



## C5Longhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

Can clockworkmod be installed by itself using the ACMEInstaller?


----------

